# Bill Worthington, Esso Tankers.



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Bill Worthington an engineer with Esso.
He used to tell the story of how he fell overboard from an Esso tanker in the Med. After several days in the sea he was washed up on the shore of a Greek island and was cared for by nuns until his recovery. Quite a story. On leaving the sea, he used to work for Esso at the Marsa el Brega gas plant in Libya.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Norm said:


> Has anyone heard of Bill Worthington an engineer with Esso.
> He used to tell the story of how he fell overboard from an Esso tanker in the Med. After several days in the sea he was washed up on the shore of a Greek island and was cared for by nuns until his recovery. Quite a story. On leaving the sea, he used to work for Esso at the Marsa el Brega gas plant in Libya.


Norm, that must have been on the Isle of ****** where all the nuns are naked except for their Wimples. No doubt Worthington E (remember him from the '60s?) converted them all, what a guy!

I was in Bahrain once, tied up next to USS La Salle, at that time the flagship of the US Middle East fleet (I think). A few American sailors came aboard poncing beer and I got into conversation with one of them. He told me he was mugged in Central Park, New York, and left naked. A group of nuns, who presumably swept the park each morning looking for waifs and strays, found him and looked after him for three months. After that intensive religous training he must have received, I was surprised at some of the big fibs he told me later!

I have to admit to being a bit dubious about the American lad's nun tale, but you have restored my faith in human nature.

John T.


----------



## Grumpy One (May 15, 2007)

This sounds a very similar tale to the one told by Bill English - a pumpman - I forget which ship but could be Esso Porstmouth. He DID fall overboard in the Medi & swam ashore to be rescued by a religious fraternity- His story was featured in the Readers Digest and some national papers - I seem to recall it happened mid 1960's.
Cheers


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Man overboard*



Grumpy One said:


> This sounds a very similar tale to the one told by Bill English - a pumpman - I forget which ship but could be Esso Porstmouth. He DID fall overboard in the Medi & swam ashore to be rescued by a religious fraternity- His story was featured in the Readers Digest and some national papers - I seem to recall it happened mid 1960's.
> Cheers


Heard that story whilst with Esso but was rumoured that he Jumped and did not Fall. Bill Clark(?HUH)


----------

